# Very High Memory Usage By svchost.exe->Wlansvc Service



## Gambitxx (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi, this is my first post on this forum site, so forgive me if I forget any essential information, Ill upload anything related as soon as possible if requested.

Ok. Well my issue here has to do with a certain svchost.exe process that is always running on my computer, pointing to the Wlansvc service. The process is taking up anywhere from 90k-150k memory from my system at any given time.

Now I should make a note here that unlike seemingly a majority of peoples issue's with the svchost.exe file, mine takes up next to nothing in terms of CPU.

Im not sure if this is normal for this service, I would be inclined to think not, and since I am currently in the process of trying to speed up my new computer as much as possible, I would like to see if it is possible to reduce the amount of memory used by this service.

I have checked multiple times with Nortan to see if this is any sort of virus, and it has come up clean every time. I have also checked see if this is file differs in any way from any of the other svchost.exe processes running, which it does not.

Now in addition to the above problem, I'll also mention an issue I'm having with my wifi, which I doubt is related but I'll post anyway.

The problem here is mostly noticeable while I'm playing any online game, but also shows when I'm trying to watch streaming video.

The issue is: My ping will constantly spike to unplayable levels, anywhere from 800-Many seconds, often showing above 9999. These ping spike will last anywhere from 20 seconds to the worst being almost ten minutes.

These spikes will happen anywhere from 30 seconds apart to half an hour apart. At their worst, online games become for the most part unplayable.

Again, this currently Isn't the main issue, though any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Ill upload any necessary information to this post, but to start it off:

Here's my DxDiag 64 bit information:

```
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 9/30/2011, 16:55:42
       Machine name: SHOCKED
   Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601) Service Pack 1 (7601.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506)
           Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Alienware
       System Model: M17xR3
               BIOS: InsydeH2O Version 1.0 A06
          Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2630QM CPU @ 2.00GHz (8 CPUs), ~2.0GHz
             Memory: 4096MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 4044MB RAM
          Page File: 3207MB used, 4878MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
   User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
 System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
    DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
     DxDiag Version: 6.01.7601.17514 64bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
      Display Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
        Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
          Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D:    0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw:  0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay:  0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow:  0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
          Card name: AMD Radeon HD 6870M
       Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
          Chip type: ATI display adapter (0x68A8)
           DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
         Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_68A8&SUBSYS_04BA1028&REV_00
     Display Memory: 2780 MB
   Dedicated Memory: 1014 MB
      Shared Memory: 1765 MB
       Current Mode: 1600 x 900 (32 bit) (60Hz)
       Monitor Name: Generic PnP Monitor
      Monitor Model: unknown
         Monitor Id: LGD02D4
        Native Mode: 1600 x 900(p) (60.015Hz)
        Output Type: Internal
        Driver Name: aticfx64.dll,aticfx64.dll,aticfx64.dll,aticfx32,aticfx32,aticfx32,atiumd64.dll,atidxx64.dll,atidxx64.dll,atiumdag,atidxx32,atidxx32,atiumdva,atiumd6a.cap,atitmm64.dll
Driver File Version: 8.17.0010.1056 (English)
     Driver Version: 8.800.6.0
        DDI Version: 11
       Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
  Driver Attributes: Final Retail
   Driver Date/Size: 12/2/2010 12:33:08, 646144 bytes
        WHQL Logo'd: Yes
    WHQL Date Stamp: 
  Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-2BE8-11CF-B877-B024BEC2C535}
          Vendor ID: 0x1002
          Device ID: 0x68A8
          SubSys ID: 0x04BA1028
        Revision ID: 0x0000
 Driver Strong Name: oem86.inf:ATI.Mfg.NTamd64.6.1:ati2mtag_Manhattan_PXAI:8.800.6.0:pci\ven_1002&dev_68a8&subsys_04ba1028
     Rank Of Driver: 00E60001
        Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C 
   Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x32315659) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
                     {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY 
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC1,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC2,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC3,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(IMC4,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S340,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
                     {5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(S342,UNKNOWN) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=
       D3D9 Overlay: Not Supported
            DXVA-HD: Not Supported
       DDraw Status: Enabled
         D3D Status: Enabled
         AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
            Description: Speakers / Headphones (IDT High Definition Audio CODEC)
 Default Sound Playback: Yes
 Default Voice Playback: No
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_111D&DEV_7675&SUBSYS_10280490&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: stwrt64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.10.6330.0000 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 3/17/2011 05:14:56, 521728 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: IDT
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

            Description: Communications Headphones (IDT High Definition Audio CODEC)
 Default Sound Playback: No
 Default Voice Playback: Yes
            Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_111D&DEV_7675&SUBSYS_10280490&REV_1001
        Manufacturer ID: 1
             Product ID: 100
                   Type: WDM
            Driver Name: stwrt64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.10.6330.0000 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
            WHQL Logo'd: Yes
          Date and Size: 3/17/2011 05:14:56, 521728 bytes
            Other Files: 
        Driver Provider: IDT
         HW Accel Level: Basic
              Cap Flags: 0xF1F
    Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
 Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
              HW Memory: 0
       Voice Management: No
 EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
   I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
            Description: Microphone (IDT High Definition Audio CODEC)
  Default Sound Capture: Yes
  Default Voice Capture: Yes
            Driver Name: stwrt64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.10.6330.0000 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 3/17/2011 05:14:56, 521728 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

            Description: Microphone Array (IDT High Definition Audio CODEC)
  Default Sound Capture: No
  Default Voice Capture: No
            Driver Name: stwrt64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.10.6330.0000 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 3/17/2011 05:14:56, 521728 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

            Description: HDMI In (IDT High Definition Audio CODEC)
  Default Sound Capture: No
  Default Voice Capture: No
            Driver Name: stwrt64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.10.6330.0000 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 3/17/2011 05:14:56, 521728 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

            Description: Rec. Playback (IDT High Definition Audio CODEC)
  Default Sound Capture: No
  Default Voice Capture: No
            Driver Name: stwrt64.sys
         Driver Version: 6.10.6330.0000 (English)
      Driver Attributes: Final Retail
          Date and Size: 3/17/2011 05:14:56, 521728 bytes
              Cap Flags: 0x1
           Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
      Device Name: Mouse
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Keyboard
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
        FF Driver: n/a

      Device Name: Virtual HID Minidriver
         Attached: 1
    Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0xBEEF, 0xFEEC
        FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x1C2D
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub20
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 8/9/2011 18:21:12, 343040 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/9/2011 18:21:12, 7936 bytes
| 
+-+ Generic USB Hub
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x8087, 0x0024
| | Location: Port_#0001.Hub_#0001
| | Matching Device ID: usb\class_09
| | Service: usbhub
| | Driver: usbhub.sys, 8/9/2011 18:21:12, 343040 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 7/13/2009 17:19:57, 105472 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 7/13/2009 19:48:04, 50768 bytes
| 
+ HID Keyboard Device
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_keyboard
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 11/20/2010 21:23:47, 33280 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 7/13/2009 19:48:04, 50768 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 7/13/2009 17:19:57, 105472 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 7/13/2009 19:48:04, 50768 bytes
| 
+ Synaptics PS/2 Port TouchPad
| Matching Device ID: *dll0490
| Upper Filters: SynTP
| Service: i8042prt
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 7/13/2009 18:00:20, 31232 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 7/13/2009 19:48:27, 49216 bytes
| 
+ HID-compliant mouse
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1532, 0x0016
| Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 7/13/2009 18:00:20, 31232 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 7/13/2009 19:48:27, 49216 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 11/20/2010 21:23:47, 63360 bytes
| Driver: sermouse.sys, 7/13/2009 18:00:20, 26624 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 7/13/2009 19:48:27, 49216 bytes

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
      Drive: C:
 Free Space: 116.4 GB
Total Space: 295.2 GB
File System: NTFS
      Model: ST320LT007-9ZV142

      Drive: D:
      Model: PLDS DVD+-RW DC-8A2SH
     Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 21:23:47, 147456 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
     Name: Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 6 - 1C1A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C1A&SUBSYS_04901028&REV_B5\3&11583659&0&E5
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 21:23:47, 184704 bytes

     Name: DW1501 Wireless-N WLAN Half-Mini Card
Device ID: PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4727&SUBSYS_00101028&REV_01\4&1AA90A9&0&00E2
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\BCMWL664.SYS, 5.60.0048.0035 (English), 7/15/2010 06:59:30, 3058168 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\bcmihvsrv64.dll, 5.60.0048.0035 (English), 7/15/2010 06:59:28, 3891200 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\bcmihvui64.dll, 5.60.0048.0035 (English), 7/15/2010 06:59:28, 3555840 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\vwifibus.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 18:07:21, 24576 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\bcmwlcoi.dll, 5.60.0048.0035 (English), 7/15/2010 06:59:30, 95472 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) Mobile Express Chipset SATA RAID Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_282A&SUBSYS_04901028&REV_05\3&11583659&0&FA
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\iaStor.sys, 10.00.0000.1046 (English), 9/13/2010 17:24:26, 437272 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 - 1C16
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C16&SUBSYS_04901028&REV_B5\3&11583659&0&E3
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 21:23:47, 184704 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) HM67 Express Chipset Family LPC Interface Controller - 1C4B
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C4B&SUBSYS_04901028&REV_05\3&11583659&0&F8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\msisadrv.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (English), 7/13/2009 19:48:27, 15424 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 3 - 1C14
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C14&SUBSYS_04901028&REV_B5\3&11583659&0&E2
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 21:23:47, 184704 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) Management Engine Interface
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C3A&SUBSYS_04901028&REV_04\3&11583659&0&B0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\HECIx64.sys, 7.00.0000.1144 (English), 10/19/2010 23:34:26, 56344 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 1C10
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C10&SUBSYS_04901028&REV_B5\3&11583659&0&E0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 21:23:47, 184704 bytes

     Name: Renesas Electronics USB 3.0 Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1033&DEV_0194&SUBSYS_04901028&REV_04\4&16093154&0&00E5
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\nusb3xhc.sys, 2.00.0034.0000 (English), 3/3/2011 18:18:22, 181760 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 1C2D
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C2D&SUBSYS_04901028&REV_05\3&11583659&0&D0
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.01.7601.17586 (English), 8/9/2011 18:21:12, 52736 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7601.17586 (English), 8/9/2011 18:21:12, 325120 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7601.17586 (English), 8/9/2011 18:21:12, 343040 bytes

     Name: Mobile Intel(R) HD Graphics
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0116&SUBSYS_04BA1028&REV_09\3&11583659&0&10
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\igdkmd64.sys, 8.15.0010.2238 (English), 11/4/2010 09:36:24, 12178816 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igdumd64.dll, 8.15.0010.2238 (English), 11/4/2010 09:36:24, 7426560 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igd10umd64.dll, 8.15.0010.2238 (English), 11/4/2010 09:26:36, 7365632 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxcmrt64.dll, 1.00.0000.0002 (English), 11/4/2010 08:53:00, 106496 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\IccLibDll_x64.dll, 11/4/2010 08:53:00, 94208 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igkrng600.bin, 11/4/2010 09:34:34, 960812 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igcompkrng600.bin, 11/4/2010 09:34:36, 145804 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfcg600m.bin, 11/4/2010 09:34:36, 206952 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\igkrng600.bin, 11/4/2010 09:34:34, 960812 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\igcompkrng600.bin, 11/4/2010 09:34:36, 145804 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\igfcg600m.bin, 11/4/2010 09:34:36, 206952 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxs64.vp, 11/4/2010 09:57:00, 13476 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxo64.vp, 11/4/2010 08:52:58, 60015 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxc64.vp, 11/4/2010 08:52:58, 60226 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxg64.vp, 11/4/2010 08:52:58, 60254 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxa64.vp, 11/4/2010 08:52:58, 1090 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhxa64.cpa, 11/4/2010 08:52:58, 1991936 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhcp64.dll, 2.00.0002.0002 (English), 11/4/2010 08:52:58, 95744 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\iglhsip64.dll, 2.00.0002.0002 (English), 11/4/2010 08:52:58, 364032 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\igdumd32.dll, 8.15.0010.2238 (English), 11/4/2010 09:31:28, 5655040 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\igdumdx32.dll, 8.15.0010.2238 (English), 11/4/2010 09:28:46, 574976 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\igfxdv32.dll, 8.15.0010.2238 (English), 11/4/2010 08:58:00, 286208 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\igd10umd32.dll, 8.15.0010.2238 (English), 11/4/2010 09:23:20, 6050304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\iglhcp32.dll, 2.00.0002.0002 (English), 11/4/2010 08:52:58, 86528 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\iglhsip32.dll, 2.00.0002.0002 (English), 11/4/2010 08:52:58, 368640 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\igfxcmrt32.dll, 1.00.0000.0002 (English), 11/4/2010 08:53:00, 132096 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\difx64.exe, 11/4/2010 09:47:18, 179736 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hccutils.dll, 8.15.0010.2238 (English), 11/4/2010 09:03:24, 109056 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxsrvc.dll, 8.15.0010.2238 (English), 11/4/2010 09:03:54, 62464 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxsrvc.exe, 8.15.0010.2238 (English), 11/4/2010 09:47:30, 509976 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxpph.dll, 8.15.0010.2238 (English), 11/4/2010 09:04:16, 334848 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxcpl.cpl, 8.15.0010.2238 (English), 11/4/2010 09:04:44, 126976 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxdev.dll, 8.15.0010.2238 (English), 11/4/2010 09:03:14, 381952 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxdo.dll, 8.15.0010.2238 (English), 11/4/2010 09:02:32, 142336 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxtray.exe, 8.15.0010.2238 (English), 11/4/2010 09:47:32, 167960 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\hkcmd.exe, 8.15.0010.2238 (English), 11/4/2010 09:47:24, 391704 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxress.dll, 8.15.0010.2238 (English), 11/4/2010 09:02:30, 9014784 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxpers.exe, 8.15.0010.2238 (English), 11/4/2010 09:47:28, 417304 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxTMM.dll, 8.15.0010.2238 (English), 11/4/2010 09:04:14, 380928 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\gfxSrvc.dll, 8.15.0010.2238 (English), 11/4/2010 09:03:14, 144384 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\GfxUI.exe, 8.15.0010.2238 (English), 11/4/2010 09:47:20, 4366360 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\GfxUI.exe.config, 11/4/2010 08:56:00, 151 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\IGFXDEVLib.dll, 1.00.0000.0000 (Invariant Language), 11/4/2010 09:03:14, 4096 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxext.exe, 8.15.0010.2238 (English), 11/4/2010 09:47:28, 237080 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxexps.dll, 8.15.0010.2238 (English), 11/4/2010 09:04:06, 28672 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\igfxexps32.dll, 8.15.0010.2238 (English), 11/4/2010 08:58:50, 24576 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrara.lrc, 8.15.0010.2238 (English), 11/4/2010 09:04:46, 285184 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrchs.lrc, 8.15.0010.2238 (English), 11/4/2010 09:04:46, 282624 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrcht.lrc, 8.15.0010.2238 (English), 11/4/2010 09:04:46, 282624 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrdan.lrc, 8.15.0010.2238 (English), 11/4/2010 09:04:48, 285696 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrdeu.lrc, 8.15.0010.2238 (English), 11/4/2010 09:04:50, 286720 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrenu.lrc, 8.15.0010.2238 (English), 11/4/2010 09:02:36, 285696 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxresn.lrc, 8.15.0010.2238 (English), 11/4/2010 09:04:58, 287232 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrfin.lrc, 8.15.0010.2238 (English), 11/4/2010 09:04:50, 286208 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrfra.lrc, 8.15.0010.2238 (English), 11/4/2010 09:04:50, 287232 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrheb.lrc, 8.15.0010.2238 (English), 11/4/2010 09:04:52, 285184 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrhrv.lrc, 8.15.0010.2238 (English), 11/4/2010 09:05:02, 286720 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrita.lrc, 8.15.0010.2238 (English), 11/4/2010 09:04:52, 286720 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrjpn.lrc, 8.15.0010.2238 (English), 11/4/2010 09:04:54, 283648 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrkor.lrc, 8.15.0010.2238 (English), 11/4/2010 09:04:54, 283136 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrnld.lrc, 8.15.0010.2238 (English), 11/4/2010 09:04:48, 286720 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrnor.lrc, 8.15.0010.2238 (English), 11/4/2010 09:04:54, 286208 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrplk.lrc, 8.15.0010.2238 (English), 11/4/2010 09:04:56, 286720 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrptb.lrc, 8.15.0010.2238 (English), 11/4/2010 09:04:56, 286208 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrptg.lrc, 8.15.0010.2238 (English), 11/4/2010 09:04:56, 286720 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrrom.lrc, 8.15.0010.2238 (English), 11/4/2010 09:05:02, 286720 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrrus.lrc, 8.15.0010.2238 (English), 11/4/2010 09:04:56, 286720 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrsky.lrc, 8.15.0010.2238 (English), 11/4/2010 09:05:02, 286720 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrslv.lrc, 8.15.0010.2238 (English), 11/4/2010 09:05:00, 286208 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrsve.lrc, 8.15.0010.2238 (English), 11/4/2010 09:04:58, 286208 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrtha.lrc, 8.15.0010.2238 (English), 11/4/2010 09:05:00, 285696 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrcsy.lrc, 8.15.0010.2238 (English), 11/4/2010 09:04:48, 286720 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrell.lrc, 8.15.0010.2238 (English), 11/4/2010 09:04:52, 287232 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrhun.lrc, 8.15.0010.2238 (English), 11/4/2010 09:04:52, 286208 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\igfxrtrk.lrc, 8.15.0010.2238 (English), 11/4/2010 09:05:00, 286208 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.ar-SA.resources, 11/4/2010 09:05:04, 154366 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.cs-CZ.resources, 11/4/2010 09:05:04, 131897 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.da-DK.resources, 11/4/2010 09:05:06, 126796 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.de-DE.resources, 11/4/2010 09:05:06, 136226 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.el-GR.resources, 11/4/2010 09:05:08, 195681 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.es-ES.resources, 11/4/2010 09:05:10, 136172 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.en-US.resources, 11/4/2010 09:04:46, 122646 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.fi-FI.resources, 11/4/2010 09:05:10, 131456 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.fr-FR.resources, 11/4/2010 09:05:12, 134083 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.he-IL.resources, 11/4/2010 09:05:12, 147394 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.hr-HR.resources, 11/4/2010 09:05:34, 130414 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.hu-HU.resources, 11/4/2010 09:05:14, 132861 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.it-IT.resources, 11/4/2010 09:05:16, 138635 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.ja-JP.resources, 11/4/2010 09:05:16, 151350 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.ko-KR.resources, 11/4/2010 09:05:18, 137000 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.nb-NO.resources, 11/4/2010 09:05:18, 127367 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.nl-NL.resources, 11/4/2010 09:05:20, 132876 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.pl-PL.resources, 11/4/2010 09:05:22, 131711 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.pt-BR.resources, 11/4/2010 09:05:22, 133321 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.pt-PT.resources, 11/4/2010 09:05:24, 132299 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.ro-RO.resources, 11/4/2010 09:05:36, 135119 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.ru-RU.resources, 11/4/2010 09:05:24, 180246 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.sk-SK.resources, 11/4/2010 09:05:26, 131290 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.sl-SI.resources, 11/4/2010 09:05:28, 127599 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.sv-SE.resources, 11/4/2010 09:05:28, 132422 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.th-TH.resources, 11/4/2010 09:05:30, 208335 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.tr-TR.resources, 11/4/2010 09:05:30, 133868 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.zh-CN.resources, 11/4/2010 09:05:32, 115195 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\Gfxres.zh-TW.resources, 11/4/2010 09:05:34, 116413 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ig4icd64.dll, 8.15.0010.2238 (English), 11/4/2010 09:17:38, 19564032 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWow64\ig4icd32.dll, 8.15.0010.2238 (English), 11/4/2010 09:09:52, 14268928 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\igdpmd64.sys, 8.15.0010.2238 (English), 11/4/2010 09:36:24, 12178816 bytes

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_AA58&SUBSYS_04901028&REV_00\4&361D66C5&0&0108
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 21:23:47, 122368 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller - 1C26
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C26&SUBSYS_04901028&REV_05\3&11583659&0&E8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 6.01.7601.17586 (English), 8/9/2011 18:21:12, 52736 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 6.01.7601.17586 (English), 8/9/2011 18:21:12, 325120 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 6.01.7601.17586 (English), 8/9/2011 18:21:12, 343040 bytes

     Name: 2nd generation Intel® Core™ processor family DRAM Controller - 0104
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0104&SUBSYS_04901028&REV_09\3&11583659&0&00
   Driver: n/a

     Name: AMD Radeon HD 6870M
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_68A8&SUBSYS_04BA1028&REV_00\4&361D66C5&0&0008
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys, 8.01.0001.1105 (English), 12/2/2010 14:05:22, 8123392 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\ati2erec.dll, 1.00.0000.0019 (English), 12/2/2010 11:53:30, 53248 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\atikmpag.sys, 8.14.0001.6170 (English), 12/2/2010 11:55:00, 288256 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumd64.dll, 8.14.0010.0798 (English), 12/2/2010 12:02:14, 5259264 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumd6a.dll, 8.14.0010.0288 (English), 12/2/2010 12:02:14, 3216384 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atitmm64.dll, 6.14.0011.0023 (English), 12/2/2010 12:29:26, 120320 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiicdxx.dat, 9/28/2010 18:07:36, 224001 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\amdpcom64.dll, 8.14.0010.0023 (English), 12/2/2010 11:44:28, 53760 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atimpc64.dll, 8.14.0010.0023 (English), 12/2/2010 11:44:28, 53760 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiadlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.1054 (English), 12/2/2010 11:55:34, 351232 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiumd6a.cap, 12/2/2010 11:59:54, 667648 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atimuixx.dll, 6.14.0010.1002 (English), 12/2/2010 12:28:50, 16384 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiapfxx.exe, 6.14.0010.1001 (English), 12/2/2010 12:34:12, 143360 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiapfxx.blb, 12/2/2010 12:34:16, 120976 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiesrxx.exe, 6.14.0011.1078 (English), 12/2/2010 12:30:26, 203264 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atieclxx.exe, 6.14.0011.1078 (English), 12/2/2010 12:30:58, 477184 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atipdl64.dll, 6.14.0010.2563 (English), 12/2/2010 12:29:10, 421376 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiedu64.dll, 6.14.0010.2514 (English), 12/2/2010 12:28:48, 59392 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\ATIDEMGX.dll, 2.00.3988.18933 (English), 12/2/2010 12:31:08, 462848 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atio6axx.dll, 6.14.0010.10358 (English), 12/2/2010 13:01:48, 21609984 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\aticaldd64.dll, 6.14.0010.0900 (English), 12/2/2010 12:08:14, 6815232 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\aticalrt64.dll, 6.14.0010.0900 (English), 12/2/2010 12:08:30, 51200 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\aticalcl64.dll, 6.14.0010.0900 (English), 12/2/2010 12:08:22, 44544 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atipblag.dat, 9/17/2010 17:17:02, 2888 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiu9p64.dll, 8.14.0001.6170 (English), 12/2/2010 11:54:12, 37888 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atiuxp64.dll, 8.14.0001.6170 (English), 12/2/2010 11:54:22, 39936 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atig6pxx.dll, 8.14.0001.6170 (English), 12/2/2010 11:55:18, 14848 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atig6txx.dll, 8.14.0001.6170 (English), 12/2/2010 11:55:12, 31744 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atibtmon.exe, 2.00.0000.0000 (English), 5/11/2009 20:35:30, 118784 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\atidxx64.dll, 8.17.0010.0325 (English), 12/2/2010 12:17:48, 4774912 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiumdag.dll, 8.14.0010.0798 (English), 12/2/2010 12:07:58, 4122112 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiumdva.dll, 8.14.0010.0288 (English), 12/2/2010 11:56:22, 3459584 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\amdpcom32.dll, 8.14.0010.0023 (English), 12/2/2010 11:44:22, 52736 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atimpc32.dll, 8.14.0010.0023 (English), 12/2/2010 11:44:22, 52736 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiadlxy.dll, 6.14.0010.1054 (English), 12/2/2010 11:55:28, 249856 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiumdva.cap, 12/2/2010 11:55:54, 667648 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atipdlxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2563 (English), 12/2/2010 12:29:04, 356352 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Oemdspif.dll, 6.15.0006.0006 (English), 12/2/2010 12:28:54, 278528 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ati2edxx.dll, 6.14.0010.2514 (English), 12/2/2010 12:28:42, 43520 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atioglxx.dll, 6.14.0010.10358 (English), 12/2/2010 12:42:32, 16702976 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atidxx32.dll, 8.17.0010.0325 (English), 12/2/2010 12:26:06, 4047360 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\aticaldd.dll, 6.14.0010.0900 (English), 12/2/2010 12:06:42, 5441024 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\aticalrt.dll, 6.14.0010.0900 (English), 12/2/2010 12:08:30, 46080 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\aticalcl.dll, 6.14.0010.0900 (English), 12/2/2010 12:08:22, 44032 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atipblag.dat, 9/17/2010 17:17:02, 2888 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiu9pag.dll, 8.14.0001.6170 (English), 12/2/2010 11:54:04, 28672 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiuxpag.dll, 8.14.0001.6170 (English), 12/2/2010 11:54:16, 30720 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atigktxx.dll, 8.14.0001.6170 (English), 12/2/2010 11:55:06, 27136 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\atiglpxx.dll, 8.14.0001.6170 (English), 12/2/2010 11:55:14, 12800 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\atiogl.xml, 8/31/2010 23:56:38, 22190 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\aticfx64.dll, 8.17.0010.1056 (English), 12/2/2010 12:33:08, 646144 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\aticfx32.dll, 8.17.0010.1056 (English), 12/2/2010 12:34:02, 548864 bytes
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\coinst.dll, 1.00.0003.0005 (English), 12/2/2010 12:01:28, 58880 bytes

     Name: Intel(R) 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller - 1C22
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C22&SUBSYS_04901028&REV_05\3&11583659&0&FB
   Driver: n/a

     Name: 2nd generation Intel® Core™ processor family PCI Express Controller - 0101
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0101&SUBSYS_04901028&REV_09\3&11583659&0&08
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 21:23:47, 184704 bytes

     Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1C20&SUBSYS_04901028&REV_05\3&11583659&0&D8
   Driver: C:\Windows\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 6.01.7601.17514 (English), 11/20/2010 21:23:47, 122368 bytes

     Name: Atheros AR8151 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.20)
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1969&DEV_1083&SUBSYS_04901028&REV_C0\4&2C565082&0&00E0
   Driver: n/a

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOD.DLL,6.01.7601.17514
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,mp3dmod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp4sdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsdecd.dll,6.01.7601.17514
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,wmvdecod.dll,6.01.7601.17514
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp43decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mpg4decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7601.17514
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,12.00.7601.17514
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
SBE2MediaTypeProfile,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
DvPlayTee,0x00200000,1,2,DXDVSupport.dll,
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Microsoft TV Captions Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.01.7601.17514
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
CBVA DMO wrapper filter,0x00200000,1,1,cbva.dll,6.01.7601.17514
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
Closed Captions Analysis Filter,0x00200000,2,5,cca.dll,6.06.7601.17514
SBE2FileScan,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,,
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
VPS Decoder,0x00200000,0,0,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7601.17514
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7601.17514
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.01.7601.17514
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
iTV Data Sink,0x00600000,1,0,itvdata.dll,6.06.7601.17514
iTV Data Capture filter,0x00600000,1,1,itvdata.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Adobe PSI Parser,0x00200000,0,0,PSIParser.dll,5.05.0000.0000
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,qdvd.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft TV Subtitles Decoder,0x00200001,1,0,MSTVCapn.dll,6.01.7601.17514
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,,
RDP DShow Redirection Filter,0xffffffff,1,0,DShowRdpFilter.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
WST Pager,0x00200000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7601.17528
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,6.01.7601.17514
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,,
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
NetBridge,0x00200000,2,0,netbridge.dll,6.01.7601.17514
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
TS Strider,0x00200000,1,1,TSStrider.dll,5.05.0000.0000
Dump,0x00200000,1,0,DvFileWriter.prm,5.05.0000.0000
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
TSSourcePush,0x00200000,0,1,TSSourcePush.dll,5.05.0000.0000
Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
StreamBufferSink2,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7601.17528
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Media Center Extender Encryption Filter,0x00200000,2,2,Mcx2Filter.dll,6.01.7601.17514
AudioRecorder WAV Dest,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
AudioRecorder Wave Form,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
SoundRecorder Null Renderer,0x00200000,0,0,WavDest.dll,
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.01.7601.17514
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvxencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvencod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514

Audio Capture Sources:
Microphone (IDT High Definition,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
HDMI In (IDT High Definition Au,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microphone Array (IDT High Defi,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Rec. Playback (IDT High Definit,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7601.17514

PBDA CP Filters:
PBDA DTFilter,0x00600000,1,1,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528
PBDA ETFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528
PBDA PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7601.17528

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
MicIn2,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
MuxedIn,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
Integrated Webcam,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
ATI HD Audio HDMI out,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
HpOut,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
,0x00000000,0,0,,
,0x00000000,0,0,,
SpdifOut,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514
Speaker1,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.7601.17514

Video Capture Sources:
Integrated Webcam,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7601.17514

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7601.17514
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7601.17514

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,1,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17528
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17528
PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17528
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7601.17528

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7601.17514

Audio Renderers:
Speakers / Headphones (IDT High,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Communications Headphones (IDT ,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
DirectSound: Communications Headphones (IDT High Definition Audio CODEC),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514
DirectSound: Speakers / Headphones (IDT High Definition Audio CODEC),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7601.17514

---------------
EVR Power Information
---------------
Current Setting: {5C67A112-A4C9-483F-B4A7-1D473BECAFDC} (Quality) 
  Quality Flags: 2576
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow half deinterlace
    Allow scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 100
  Balanced Flags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 50
  PowerFlags: 1424
    Enabled:
    Force throttling
    Allow batching
    Force half deinterlace
    Force scaling
    Decode Power Usage: 0
```
Thanks for any help at all in advance,
-Gambit.


----------



## Gambitxx (Sep 29, 2011)

Heres a great example of what happens when my internet drops out, I'm not sure what else to call it. These are two ping tests I did to the same server less about one minute apart. The first was done while my internet was fine, the second being tested during a spike.





Ignore that it says 7 am, It has the wrong time zone listed. That just show's that the tests were one minute apart.


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

Strangely, the memory problem can be perfectly normal. It could also be a program such as your anti-virus requiring a lot of memory from that service. However, you can try restarting your computer and then check the process, does it take up a lot of memory? It could just require a restart. Also, I suggest you download an anti-malware program and give that a scan, such as Malwarebytes Anti-Malware - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com

Since you're having issues with your wirelss, it could be related.... maybe.

----

I suggest you run a line quality test, such as the free tool from Broadband Line Quality Test - Check your internet connection! Test for packet loss, network latency and jitter with our free and simple tool see what it comes up with.

Also, when was the last time you updated your wireless drivers? This took me ages to find, but I think this is the driver for you to download Drivers and Downloads

Edit: hyperlinks gone for some reason, added back in...


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

You've already run a quality test whilst I was typing, ok. I'd still recommend using that site so you can see for yourself graphically what could be going on. Make sure you are running this test without running a game in the background or something... If it does come up with a problem, try restarting in Safe Mode with Networking and running the test again.

As you are using wireless, have you tried moving closer to the router? At least temporarily to see if it gets better. You could also try using an ethernet cable connection to see if you have the same issues whilst using a cable.


----------



## Gambitxx (Sep 29, 2011)

In response to the first post: If its normal that's fine, I was hoping there was something that could be done about it, but if not I can deal with it. Ive restarted my computer multiple times, to no avail in terms of changing the amount of memory used. I've scanned the file with Nortan a couple times, but here's a VirusChief scan:


```
[B]Antivir:[/B] [COLOR=green]Nothing found[/COLOR]
[B]ArcaVir:[/B] [COLOR=green]Nothing found[/COLOR]
[B]AVG:[/B] [COLOR=green]Nothing found[/COLOR]
[B]BitDefender:[/B] [COLOR=green]Nothing found[/COLOR]
[B]VirusBlokAda32:[/B] [COLOR=green]Nothing found[/COLOR]
[B]VirusBuster:[/B] [COLOR=green]Nothing found[/COLOR]

[URL="http://www.viruschief.com/report.html?report_id=838d7457941740d749af7a63a1b05bb5d6534356"]Report overview[/URL]
[I]Scanned by [URL="http://www.viruschief.com"]viruschief.com[/URL][/I]
```
Ive checked for any updates for my wireless drives before, and didn't come up with anything. I'll follow up on your link and see if its an update.

In terms of the second post: The only program running while I was testing was Firefox, with the open tabs being Google Music Beta and Pingtest. Ill run a few more tonight though.

I can't exactly move my computer closer to the router because I'm living in a college dorm right now, and this is their WiFi I'm using, so I have no idea where the router/repeater is.

Here's a Speedtest while my internet was fine:



-Gambit


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

It sounds as if you didn't try downloading Malwarebytes? I suggest you do that, it's more keen towards anti-malware than anti-virus, which is what you have used to scan for.

Did you try that line quality site I mentioned? Try running it a few times whilst doing different things. Once when computer has just started, then when you have a YouTube video loading, then maybe while playing a game.

If you are in a dorm, do you have a cable connection in your room somewhere you could try using?

Do you always get this problem whilst playing games or downloading videos, or is it just occasional. Such as at a certain time of day or something? It's possible that too many people around you are using the connection (or/and someone is downloading too much).

----

If you are in bad need of reducing the memory in use by that service, then I suggest you download CCleaner - Optimization and Cleaning - Free Download and run a cleanup scan. Before you run a scan, look in the options and make sure the option "old prefetch data" is selected. It should solve this for you. Stay away from the registry cleaner, it can cause more problems than it can help solve.


----------



## Gambitxx (Sep 29, 2011)

I'll go ahead and download it then, if it might have different results then what I've scanned the file already with.

I tried it while idling, Ill do so while watching a video, playing a game, etc.

I wish I had a hardline, but for some reason my dorm doesn't even have them installed anywhere in the building as far as I know.

Its a constant problem, not just at a certain time of the day. It is worse at some times then others, however I haven't notice a direct correlation between the lag and time of day.

I cant say how many people around me are using the connection at a given time, though for example I am posting this at 4 am, and the problem is still prevalent.


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

Going to your Command Prompt and typing the following two commands, in sequence (may have to wait a little bit for the first one to be completed), has been known to fix your problem.

netsh winsock reset

netsh int ip reset

-----

To get to Command Prompt:
> - Click on your Start button/globe
> - type cmd.exe
> - Run the program as administrator


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, those netsh commands will do no harm, however they are intended to repair the IP stack and rebuild the winsock, useful in cases when software corruption does not allow an internet connection, they have little to do with performance.

I suspect if you uninstall Norton (use their uninstaller) and use Microsoft security essentials (free), your main problem will disappear. As for the latency problem you could disable Nagle's algorithm.

There are some netsh cmd's that effect performance go to start search and type cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator"

At the prompt type:-


```
netsh int tcp show global> 0 & notepad 0
```
 (press enter) paste the notepad outcome here.


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

jenae said:


> Hi, those netsh commands will do no harm, however they are intended to repair the IP stack and rebuild the winsock, useful in cases when software corruption does not allow an internet connection, they have little to do with performance.


I know it's a long shot, but I have seen it solve this type of problem in the past.


----------



## Gambitxx (Sep 29, 2011)

Alright, Ill try all of the above and post again once I have, thanks for all the help so far.


----------



## Gambitxx (Sep 29, 2011)

Heres the notepad response from the netsh int tcp show global command:


```
Querying active state...

TCP Global Parameters
----------------------------------------------
Receive-Side Scaling State          : enabled 
Chimney Offload State               : automatic 
NetDMA State                        : enabled 
Direct Cache Acess (DCA)            : disabled 
Receive Window Auto-Tuning Level    : normal 
Add-On Congestion Control Provider  : none 
ECN Capability                      : disabled 
RFC 1323 Timestamps                 : disabled 
** The above autotuninglevel setting is the result of Windows Scaling heuristics
overriding any local/policy configuration on at least one profile.
```


----------



## Gambitxx (Sep 29, 2011)

Im currently running a Malware scan from the linked program MalwareBytes, and while that is going on in the background I've been doing a bit of research into the above code I've pasted, and I can already tell that It definitely seems a bit... off. If anyone could give me some insight as to how to rectify that, that would great.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, go to start, search and type:- cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt type:- (copy paste)


```
netsh int tcp set heuristics disabled
```
(press enter)

Next type:- (copy paste) 


```
netsh int tcp set global autotuninglevel=disabled && netsh int tcp set global congestionprovider=ctcp && netsh int tcp set global dca=enabled
```
 (press enter)

Should get an OK from each.


----------



## Gambitxx (Sep 29, 2011)

Ok, all done, received Ok responses from all the commands. Did a restart anyway, Ill see if its any better, since its been hell the last couple hours.


----------



## Gambitxx (Sep 29, 2011)

No dice, I thought it was working at first, but it seems not. Still getting massive ping spikes.


----------



## Gambitxx (Sep 29, 2011)

This thread has been dead for a couple days and my problem is still prevalent, it would be great if someone could give me a hand here.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, well where are you with your AV program and firewall? Did you uninstall Norton (using their uninstaller?) Did you google for Nagle's algorithm.... have to help us to help you.


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

Gambitxx said:


> This thread has been dead for a couple days and my problem is still prevalent, it would be great if someone could give me a hand here.


Life keeps one away... got 2 minutes now just to get to see how things are going here, but no time to type anything meaningful. Must go back to work now. Trust me, I want to come on here more often and help people, it's just not that easy...

If this is college/uni, isn't their IT Services (or something similar) you could contact for help? Just a thought, it could be an issue easier for them to solve, as they have control over the network.


----------



## Gambitxx (Sep 29, 2011)

I understand, life keeps me away at times too, however at times like this the internet here is awful, because I cant even watch a video stream right now without it stopping every second or two. I asked at the front desk if there was any sort of IT support available, and they don't even have someone for this dorm, their IT staff is apparently VERY small, and only handle the issues with the Mac's that are installed in the dorm (they are also wireless, why, is beyond me). So I'm pretty much on my own here. I was thinking about doing a clean format and starting over with this computer, to see if that helps. Its a new computer so I dont have all that much data on here yet.


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

Very disappointing to here, regarding the lack of any sort of IT Service Support there.

Perhaps you could try using system restore to restore to a point before you go this error, or as early as you can, if you are not sure when.

Did you try downloading CCleaner and clearing prefetch data?



jenae said:


> Hi, well where are you with your AV program and firewall? Did you uninstall Norton (using their uninstaller?) Did you google for Nagle's algorithm.... have to help us to help you.


Have you followed through with the post from Jenae?

Was that link to a driver an update for your wireless driver?


----------



## Gambitxx (Sep 29, 2011)

I have already run CCleaner, I've had it installed for a while now, that helped in other areas, but not here. In terms of a system restore point, Im not sure where I have any set, I'll have to go check on that.

I havn't yet uninstalled Norton, I'm a bit weary about that, but I'll try it tonight.

I looked up Nagle's Algorithm a while ago, and I was surprised to find it wasnt running in the first place on my computer. From what I read I think it has to do with the Add-On Congestion Control Provider, which was disabled, so enabling it I would have though would have a fairly decent impact, but to my surprise it didn't.

I downloaded the driver link that was posted, however it gave me an error saying that my hardware wasn't compatible.


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

See what happens when you uninstall Norton.

Try this driver Download Alienware M17xR3 Notebook Intel 6300 WiFi Driver A00 Driver for Windows 7 x64 - Softpedia


----------



## Gambitxx (Sep 29, 2011)

Alright I'm downloading the driver and I'll install it, afterwords I'll uninstall Norton and leave it that way for a couple hours and see if it makes any difference.


----------



## Gambitxx (Sep 29, 2011)

After downloading and extracting the driver, it still said that it couldn't be installed on my system.


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

Have you tried booting into Safe Mode and then into Safe Mode with Networking (keep pressing F8 during initial boot to get list of options, select them). See if you still get the same issue..

Have you tried uninstalling Norton?

When was the last time you run Windows Update?

I must be missing something with this driver, I do apologise, I like to think I normally find the correct driver... I've had another look, but it's too late to look any longer. My only other guess at the moment is to try this one: Download Alienware M17xR3 Notebook Intel 6250 WiFi Driver A04 Driver for Windows 7 x64 - Softpedia

Could I ask, your system is an Alienware M17xR3, without any modifications, right?

----

Try going into your Device Manager and scanning for hardware changes. Following that, disable your wlan service, restart, then re-enable (if all the above fails).

To get to Device Manager:
> - Click on the Start globe/button
> - Right click on Computer and click Manage
> - In the new window that appears, select Device Manager out of the tree of options down the left hand side.
> - When you have a list of devices, right click on the one that has your PC name, such as Name-PC, and click on Scan for Hardware Changes.


----------



## Gambitxx (Sep 29, 2011)

I Havn't tried safe mode with networking yet, I can do that later today when I'm less busy.

I did uninstall Norton, Its hard to tell if it worked or not, because I have been away from my computer the last two days, but I'll do some testing today.

Ive been continuously running windows updates, the last one being done yesterday.

Yes, the computer is the Mx17-R3, completely stock, no modifications. I ordered it back in August this year, but I don't think there has been any changes made by Alienware since then.

I'll use the Device Manager after I try the new driver.


----------

